# Jumpy The Dog Video



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow! What a super dog, and what an amazing trainer!! (Had to set aside my innate worry about the dog hurting himself, as one with not one iota of daredevil in me!)


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Rescue?*

Chagall,

I wonder if Jumpy is a rescue? I've never seen anything like it!

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WOW! He is truly amazing! Smarter than a lot of people! LOL!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

They aren't kidding about watching for the "Wow!" moments. Jumpy is one amazing dog!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Amazing. The one thing I am not crazy about is when he jumps on a hard surface, the impact can't be good but that dog is incredible.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Hard Surface*

CT Girl---I totally understand your concern about the hard surface; I liked the sand and the water a lot better. Jumpy's legs look so straight and strong! I wonder how the trainer taught him to "Lift his leg and pee" without actually doing it? 
HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, the sand and the water jumps are great. I am probably just a worry wart but I would hate to see that fantastic dog have joint issues. Swizzle had the pretend pee down pat till I broke him of it. He use to get time out if he rang his bells without defecating so the little stinker decided to fake it till I caught on to his sneaky ploy.


----------

